# Glyphen - Schriftgelehrter only!



## Chest (26. September 2008)

Gibt's Glyphen die auschließlich Schriftgelehrte verwenden können? ..wär unsinnig wenn nicht.

Chest


----------



## Delwod (26. September 2008)

Ich glaube ja es gibt ja auch für diejenigen die Schriftgelerten alls beruf ausüben ja 1 zusätzlichen sockel bei denn glibensockel karte die jeder char ab denn addon/patch haben wird!


----------



## Anubis89 (26. September 2008)

Noch hab ich keine gesehn. Wär auch ein bischn aufwendig da man für jede Klasse und jeden Skilthree mind eine Glyphe machen müsste die nur der Inschrieftengelehrte benutzen kann.


----------



## Chest (26. September 2008)

schade, da hat man ja dann nicht wirklich einen vorteil wenn man diesen beruf ausübt.

..das mit der zusätzlichen glyphe klingt allerdings ziemlich gut. - durchaus imba wenn man die richtigen glyphen wählt..


----------



## azizi (29. September 2008)

hab gelesen dass es das geben soll, ähnlcih wie beim juwi die besonderen gems, mein auch dass es n blue post war ( hab nu aber echt keine lust zu suchen)und natürlich 4 statt 3 große glyphenplätze


----------



## Birnbaumholz (2. Oktober 2008)

Es soll spezielle Glyphen für die Schultern geben (klassenspezifisch)


----------



## Octoron (10. Oktober 2008)

Es soll keine speziellen Glyphen für die Schultern geben sondern Schriftrollen mit Schulterverzauberungen drauf.

Alles weitere hier:

http://wow.buffed.de/features/3515/lehrmei...egende-vorteile

Neu mit Patch 9014:

Der dritte große Glyphensockel wird nun erst ab Stufe 80 freigeschaltet. Da von einem zusätzlichen Glyphensockel und Spezial-Glyphen für Schriftgelehrte jede Spur fehlt, vermuten wir, dass diese Idee wohl gestrichen wurde und man mit Schulterverzauberungen und Nebenhandgegenständen als Sahnehäubchen des Berufs vorlieb nehmen muss.


----------



## marcloker (11. Oktober 2008)

also wenn das echt so ist währe das echt scheiße und sicherlich zum teil der tot des berufes...


----------



## BlOoDvirE (12. Oktober 2008)

So drastisch würde ich es nicht gleich sehen. Denn immerhin sind die Schulterverzauberung im Vergleich zu denen die man kaufen kann extrem gut. Von den Offhands atm keine Ahnung^^. Und Glyphen werden auch oft gebraucht werden, da man für jeweilige Spielweisen etc immer andere brauchen wird


----------



## marcloker (12. Oktober 2008)

die glyphen kann man sich ja auch von anderen herstellen lassen...
wo finde ich eigentlich welche schulterverzauberungen es gibt?
ich hoffe das die extra glyphen doch noch kommen^^

mfg


----------



## Elrigh (12. Oktober 2008)

Keine Glyphen, aber ein Extra Slot. Eine Glyphe mehr für den Schriftgelehrten kann durchaus was ausmachen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (13. Oktober 2008)

is zwar offtopic aber bei den Seher gibt es schulterverzauberungen gegen Arkane runen (2 für kleine und 8 für Große, Ruf vorausgesetzt)

und naja mit den glyphen bleibt abzuwarten wie es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (13. Oktober 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Keine Glyphen, aber ein Extra Slot. Eine Glyphe mehr für den Schriftgelehrten kann durchaus was ausmachen.



so wie das aussieht fällt der exta slot weg. und das ist etwas blöd. denn viele wählen den beruf wegen dem extra glyphen platz. und wenn der wegfällt wird der beruf viel an seiner aktraktivität einbüßen. finde ich zumindest.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> so wie das aussieht fällt der exta slot weg.




Quelle, bluepost?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Oktober 2008)

aufm aktuellen ptr gibts den nicht mehr. das ist die quelle


----------



## marcloker (13. Oktober 2008)

das ding hieß ja glyph mastery oder so....
und das scheit auf den server nicht mehr dabei zu sein.


----------



## Cemesis (6. November 2008)

Möglicherweise wirds erst mit bestimmen Skill freigeschaltet.. währe ja unsinnig wenn jeder nicht-Inschriftenkundler mit einen gesperrten Glyphensockel rumrennt. Aber allerdings nur eine Theorie..


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. November 2008)

Da gabs ne Meldung auf MMO-Champion.... Leider gibts dort soooo viele News, dass man das nicht mehr wiederfinden kann. Der Extraplatz für die vierte große Glyphe fällt definitiv weg. War den Entwicklern wohl zu unbalanced.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (6. November 2008)

haja zu unbalanced....

aber VZ die ihre Ringe verzaubern können ist ok 0o

mir fällt dazu echt nix ein^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. November 2008)

Naja, die Schulterverzauberungen der Inschriftler sind besser als die von den Fraktionshändlerm...

Und zum Thema unbalanced oder nicht... Ähm.... Naja, Ironie zu verstehen ist meist eine Kunst *g*


----------



## pflock (25. November 2008)

do es gibt dann eine glyphe, und nicht die für die eigenen schultern zu verzaubern.
im buffed heft hat es einen bericht über diesen beruf mit allem drum und dran.
kaufen und lesen, oder in einen zeitschriftenhandel gehen und nach lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (25. November 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> do es gibt dann eine glyphe, und nicht die für die eigenen schultern zu verzaubern.
> im buffed heft hat es einen bericht über diesen beruf mit allem drum und dran.
> kaufen und lesen, oder in einen zeitschriftenhandel gehen und nach lesen
> 
> ...



der bericht ist etwas unklar. im heft schreiben sie es gibt nen extra glyphen platz und auf der buffed seite steht das es so aussieht das nicht...
daher einach mal überraschen lassen


----------



## Cvier (26. November 2008)

Chest schrieb:


> schade, da hat man ja dann nicht wirklich einen vorteil wenn man diesen beruf ausübt.
> 
> ..das mit der zusätzlichen glyphe klingt allerdings ziemlich gut. - durchaus imba wenn man die richtigen glyphen wählt..




Als Schriftgelehrter hast du aber den Vorteil das du dir selber eine Schulterverzauberung basteln kannst und nicht ständig Ruf farmen must bei den Aldor oder Sehern .. denke das ist schon genial genug wenn ich an die zu investierende Zeit denke.


----------



## Edding8045 (26. November 2008)

Die schulterverzauberung ist gut ohne zweifel dennoch sind die berufsvorteile unausgeglichen
jeder beruf soll seinen vorteil haben aber es sollte sich ausgleichen so das kein beruf als ein must have it dasteht.
und nur der einen nachteil hat der keinen beruf hat/ausübt (wie im richtigen leben halt)

Edit: wegen rechenfehler


----------



## Dante_Dragon (26. November 2008)

Lool ich weiss absolut nicht was du willst. ne noch bessere Schulter vz???

Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel:

*Caster-Schriftler:*

Meister Inschrift des Sturms: 61 ZM und 15 Crit.

= 61 ZM und 15 Crit.


*Caster-VZ:*

Große Inschrift des Sturms: 24 ZM und 15 Crit
+ Ring VZ 16 ZM
+Ring VZ 16 ZM

=56 ZM und 15 Crit.


Siehst du selbst mit den beiden Ring Verzauberungen+ Ehrfürchtige Schulter VZ kommst du auf weniger ZAubermacht. nebenbei sparst du dir: mats für die Ring VZ da die Schulter VZ höchstens 5G in der Anschaffung kostet, ganz viel Ruf farmen, die kosten für die Schulter VZ.


Wenn dass nich porno is dann geh Tetris spielen.


----------



## Edding8045 (26. November 2008)

ok ich habe mich verrechnet aber du dich auch ringverzauberung ist 19SP 
VZ haben 1SP mehr^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (26. November 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> *Caster-VZ:*
> 
> Große Inschrift des Sturms: 24 ZM und 15 Crit
> + Ring VZ 16 ZM
> ...



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=44636

Wenn das stimmt hat der VZ 62 ZM und ist somit besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen ist das "nur" das Rezept für Skill 400... da kommen sicherlich noch bessere...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (26. November 2008)

okaay sorry hab die 19 ZM variante nicht gesehen. allerdings sind diese 2 ZM+ dann meines erachtens ein sehr großer Kostenfaktor wenn man die Kosten der schulter vz und ring vz mit einberechnet. Allerdings is das beim Schriftler auch "nur" das 400er Rezept.

im großen und ganzen kann man lange darüber streiten welcher Beruf die Besten upgrades hat. Schriftler is nen schöner Beruf auch wenn er leider nich bis maxskill erlernbar ist momentan... schade. wohingegen ich den neuen Alchimistenstein auch sehr sehr nice finde und der is gerade mal blau. epic wird der bestimmt noch besser.


----------



## Edding8045 (26. November 2008)

warum nicht bis maxskill erlernbar also auf meinem server ist das heldenachiv schon weg für schrifti also muss es ja machbar sein und wenn es mit dem nordisch kartenset ist, der der bei uns auf max ist hat sauviele karten im ah auch paar komplette kartensets und als er das achiv bekahm war er lvl77


----------



## Dante_Dragon (26. November 2008)

bin jetzt bei 439 und alle "normalen " Punkte sind grau. die einzigsten noch skillbaren Rezepte sind einmal die inschriftforschung welche ich versuche auch täglich zu machen, 2 Buchbände die beide gefrorene Kugeln benötigen also matkosten sehr hoch. Und das Kartenset. Allerdings sind die benötigten Mats für das Kartenset nicht gerade wenig. Dickes GZ an denjenigen auf deinem Server der das Archivment bekommen hat. Nur durch meine WoW halb Pause, sprich ich bin nur ab und zu on gekommen und nur für Raids. hab ich nicht das Geld mir 2 Mammuths für 15k zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Feudal (4. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir mal wer sagen was ein Tank Druide mit den Buchbändern machen soll? 
Gibt es auch noch Feral Tank taugliche Gliphe in Zukunft ? Irgend was mit Prankenhib oder so?

Das einzige was ich nuzen kann ist die Schulterverzauberung und das war es als Feral Tank-.-
Den rest kann ich mir im AH für ein paar Gold kaufen) Ist doch war ...hab voll Frust und so ...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (4. Dezember 2008)

so geht es mir mit dem Warri aber auch. die einzig guten Sachen sind die Schulter vz.

Glyphen gibt es ganze 3 an der Zahl die ich als Tank nehmen kann. und von den kleinen brauchen wir gar nich zu sprechen da gibt es genau 1. ^^

Ich hoffe das in Zukunft noch etwas gemacht wird in Form von mehr Glyphen. Diese ganzen Buchbände sind für mich natürlich auch totaler Käse.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Dezember 2008)

naja beruft schriftgelehrter und wird ausgeübt von einem krieger der immer auf die mütze bekommt? da passt doch was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 krieger brauchen eine "einfache" tätigkeit wie bergbau + schmieden ^^


----------



## GrogT (9. Februar 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage (sorry fürs Treadnapping): Reicht es die Glyphe gesockelt zu haben damit deren Wirkung eintritt? Oder andersherum: man verbraucht Glyphen nur beim sockeln/ umsockeln?


----------



## cM2003 (24. Februar 2009)

Hä? Du sockelst und damit hats sich. Dann haste Verbesserung der Glyphe.


----------

